# What are good supplements for working out



## Kind Sir (Dec 24, 2015)

A few months ago I started working out daily at a badass local gym. I have a semi hard time gaining weight, I usually would just drink Whey protein. Anything else that I could look into?


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 25, 2015)

Creatine monohydrate, nothing fancy, just 100% creatine mono is safe and ideal for gaining mass /bulk.

Another good supplement for gaining mass/bulk is L-Arginine , and amino acid that is a pre cursor for nitrous oxide .

those 2 in conjunction with your whey protein is a great combo for bulking, gaining mass, and overall athleticism.


----------



## Chemdog89 (Dec 25, 2015)

And a good multi vitamin, animal paks.


----------



## Sir72 (Dec 27, 2015)

Honestly all you need is good whole some food, fish, unprocessed meat, fruit, veggies, nuts, grains and so on. A good multi vitamin, fish oil and alpha lipoic acid is all I would take. I personally get in 4000+ calories a day just to maintain my weight, don't be afraid to eat and most importantly you need to focus on your compound lifts, squat, bench, deadlift


----------



## Sir72 (Dec 27, 2015)

Just eat good whole some food, maybe a good multi vitamin, fish oil and alpha lipic acid. Focus on your compound lifts, deadlifts, squats, bench/OHP, rows/pull downs


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 5, 2016)

Im in the same boat i was looking into vitamins such as niacin calmag and zinc and fish oil with whey protein think it might be a good combo with a healthy diet cuttin the fast food eating an keeping soymilk in my regimen


----------



## v.s one (Jan 6, 2016)

Good ol milk will fatten you up


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm a fitness instructor and personal trainer, and honestly the best nutrition comes from clean, healthy food. It takes planning and forethought, but it's so worth it.

But there are some supplements I use. I take a multi-vitamin (Sentrum for Women), and I drink a bit of chocolate milk before a strenuous workout like RPM cycle or TRX. The whey protein in milk acts fast, giving you an energy boost either before or after a workout.

If you're an extreme athlete or a body builder, additional supplements can help.


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2016)

Main Problem is people don't understand what proper nutrition is or clean healthy food


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2016)

If you are a hard gainer look into a mass gainer.
There is a difference between what you do as a lifestyle and what you do in a cutting or bulking phase.

Under normal living conditions I would for sure try to get most of my carbs, protein, n good fats from whole food. Shrimp, chicken breast, turkey breast, avocados almonds, cottage cheese, yogurt etc...

there is clean bulking and dirty bulking
Dirty bulking will mean you gain more fat as you gain muscle and will have a harder cutting phase.

Here is a generic plan for a hard gainer.

Shoot for 3500-4000 calls per day on workout days
Lift your ass off, don't fuck around or you will get fat.
Put those calls to work.

It could almost impossible for me to get that many clean calories in a day eating just whole food.
Still get as much as you can with whole food then supplement.

Here is a list of things I commonly use.

Whey protein powder, for before workout or during the day as between meal clean calories

Casein protein powder. I use at night as it is slow acting

N large mass gainer is protein and carbs for after workout

Magnesium n zinc. I take 30 minutes before bed

I take a good pre workout drink.

You could just take
Post workout branch chain amino acids

i add 5mg glutamine to my post drink

Creatine I front load by taking 5mg 3x daily for about a week then I reduce it to 5mg in my pre
Creatine is not harmful as once believed and in my opinion is great bang for the buck.
It may add a few lbs of water weight but about a week of not taking it and that should go.
Be sure to drink lots of water though because it will be directing it to your muscles

A liquid multi vitamin

Fish oil is great for inflamation n other junk

Some use nitric boosters but I really don't.

Stay fully hydrated.

Like I said, all that shit is above and beyond your normal clean food intake.

Endurance athletes need those carbs but people for some reason avoid them and end up unhealthy. Remember I'm talking about people who are really pushing themselves.

You need this extra shit to recover quickly, build muscle but not gain a ton of weight.

Also keep in mind you have to know what phase you are in.
Bulk
Cut
Or maintain.

I outlined a fairly clean bulk for a medium size guy who is working super hard.
You need to know how many cals it takes for you to
Maintain
Cut
Gain.

Count your calories like a nerd for a month if possible.

You also need to think about those food calories
Experiment with the ratio of carbs, protein , fats

So if you are eating say 2000 calls a day
Out of those you would for example make sure
45% are from protein
35% from carbs
20% from good fats

My fitness pal is a good program that will track all this for you by scanning barcodes
With your cell phone so you will easily see what you should eat and when to maintain this.

you can learn to use the insulin dump to your advantage.

For example if you just can not live without Pepsi.
Drink it after a super hard workout right before your post drink and your body will absorb that shit fast while it is still available.

I'm no expert but I am a performance athlete and have been subject to this shit plenty.

I'm not trying to gain mass so I currently fast 18 hrs a day
Eat about 2000 calls over the next 6 hrs
The fast keeps my blood sugar in check
Probiotics and fresh veggies keep my gut in good shape for digestion and absorption.
But this is a whole other can of worms.

You wanted to gain if I remember correctly.

Simple,
Eat your target calories
Work your ass off
Drink that water
Rest, Just do it, it is when the magic happens plus it is the easiest part. Super critical though
The supplements I recomended are to aid recovery and get some extra calories and still
Have enough in the system to build muscle.
Don't avoid carbs
Don't avoid good fats


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2016)

oh yeah, track your intake so you can adjust inteligently
try not to weigh yourself constantly.
Water weight fucks with people and drives them nuts.
Weigh in like once a week at the same time.
Like right after your morning shit on Sunday.

Stay the course it is working.
Don't be a pussy


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice post charface agreed on just about every point. A lot of good posts in this thread, especially diet being the most important factor . Yeah whole healthy foods are the #1 ticket for gains no doubt.

+1 on compound exercises too, especially 5x5.

On paper 5x5 looks too basic, few compound movement exercises, might even be boring to someone accustomed to doing a lot of variety. It is an old school program that has been around for decades for good reason, it works.

Also on another note, one element that should always be in any exercise program is HIIT /plyometric training. Especially for size, athleticism , and functionality .

HIIT will make any athlete stronger, more explosive, and bigger.

HIIT training spikes hormones like T and HGH and many others. Not only will it raise hormone production which is critical for hypertrophy , but also it raises metabolism and fat burning for many hours after the workout.

Lately, doing a 5x5 routine, I been following my workouts with Sprints, as they are super functional and a good fat loss finisher to any heavy weight routine. So after a 5x5 workout I might do ;

40second /100+yard Sprint

alt w/

30s Shadow sparring

for 10 sets = 12m HIIT /plyo

Tons of exercise choices like box jump, jump rope, split jumps, burpee, sprints, etc used in HIIT

HIIT & Plyometrics is another topic altogether and there is too much left to be said on that topic but all in all if a workout program or routine does not have HIIT or Plyo in it , it is lacking a very critical element and super beneficial workout mode that targets a very specific muscle type and response.

Every workout I do, I add some HIIT/plyo , that is how important I think it is.

Heavy leg workouts and good sleep in addition to a good diet and a good program all have their place and work together to spike hormone production and other elements that contribute to getting stronger all the way around. 

There are 2 types of hypertrophy, myofibril and sarcoplasmic , and 5x5 or more specifically, compound exercises in the 4-6 rep range for 4-6 sets produce the best result for muscular strength gains, triggering both types, according to many studies.

Right now I am doing Hulse’s 5x5 and making good gains, meaning each week I move just a little more weight. After doing a solid year of leanhybridmuscle training logs and eating real good I ‘m feeling in good shape all the way around. Getting ready to mix it up getting into some sparring or some competitive shit .

Anyways ya all have a good 1


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 11, 2016)

Cal-mag


----------



## v.s one (Jan 11, 2016)

Magic Mike said:


> Nice post charface agreed on just about every point. A lot of good posts in this thread, especially diet being the most important factor . Yeah whole healthy foods are the #1 ticket for gains no doubt.
> 
> +1 on compound exercises too, especially 5x5.
> 
> ...


Good post. I came to find out to much Hiit burns muscle for me, so I only do it when I'm not lifting. How long do you rest in between sets in a 5x5 program.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 11, 2016)

nice, charface and magic
literally everything i was gonna say and some more
love it

oh edit, avoid opiates and alcohol


----------



## Stefan6874 (Jan 12, 2016)

Vital-R 10 is one of the best food supplement,fast and quick reasult

Primark Telford Opening Times


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 12, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> A few months ago I started working out daily at a badass local gym. I have a semi hard time gaining weight, I usually would just drink Whey protein. Anything else that I could look into?


i'd add DHEA, coquinol, fish oils, and vitamin e.
the dhea and the coquinol are sorta speedy, take them in the morning.
you lucky fucker, you...
Tryin to GAIN weight when the rest of us suffer...
I miss pasta...


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> nice, charface and magic
> literally everything i was gonna say and some more
> love it
> 
> oh edit, avoid opiates and alcohol


Yes I finally realized being clean has made me healthier. Thanks for stopping by man


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

definitely
but with reference to this thread,

alcohol drastically prevents your liver from producing proteins.
i never realized how strong the effects were till i started monitoring my blood.


also opiates are estrogenic. they lower testosterone but also increase estrogen.
they also slow movement in your gut and digestion. combined with alcohol, overall lowers nutrient uptake quite a bit

no bueno


i added that in because i knew you had some struggles in the past, it was more just for info than sayin...ay yo, stop your shit if you wanna bulk. keep up the good work man
i realize i shouldnt have left my first post as just avoid these things


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you all take these on a full or empty stomach? Does time of day matter?

Now that my medication tummy problems seem to be subsiding, I'll be able to eat breakfast again. I had to stop taking my vitamins and supliments for awhile because I couldn't take them on an empty stomach, especially with the other meds - I would feel sooooo sick.

So does time of day matter? Does it matter WHAT you eat?

Excellent thread, I feel I'm leaning lots!


----------



## charface (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't worry about eating with supplements but if it bugged my stomach I would.
My diet is super boring,
Lots of veggies, clean protein and fresh fruit. 
Not gonna pretend I don't eat canned or frozen fruit but if given the option, fresh.
Get those enzymes that way. 

Im not a good one for food tips. I just try to eat MOSTLY clean but I still eat 
Whole grain bread n shit.

The thing I live by is taking small steps. I started by stopping Pepsi as the only dietary
Change then once that was done made other adjustments.
I try to not incorpororate shit I can't sustain. Just be super realistic.
Consistency is key.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

charface said:


> I don't worry about eating with supplements but if it bugged my stomach I would.
> My diet is super boring,
> Lots of veggies, clean protein and fresh fruit.
> Not gonna pretend I don't eat canned or frozen fruit but if given the option, fresh.
> ...


I have no problem with eating well, when I can. I've had nutritionists and taken an OVERLY healthy interest in it since I was a teen.

But, I need to eat for vitamins. And sometimes, I cant. It's getting better. I can drink that old people/ anorexic girl juice "Ensure" in the mornings most times. But I'd like to be able to eat real food again to take my vitamins with.

I used to always smoothie with my morning Vitties. 

Soon....soon...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 13, 2016)

charface said:


> I don't worry about eating with supplements but if it bugged my stomach I would.
> My diet is super boring,
> Lots of veggies, clean protein and fresh fruit.
> Not gonna pretend I don't eat canned or frozen fruit but if given the option, fresh.
> ...


Don't eat anything canned brother...
BPA is a mofo, and somehow it's still used in damn near anything canned.
http://www.menshealth.com/health/the-real-bpa-risks


----------



## charface (Jan 13, 2016)

Well that's what I mean about not starting things I can't maintain.
while I agree with you in theory.
reality says I'll eat canned and frozen but hopefully not much.

Now a more disciplined person can make those grand claims.
not me.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 13, 2016)

ya, thats why only bitches drink bottled water..


----------



## charface (Jan 13, 2016)

But I like titties


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

charface said:


> But I like titties


Did I hear titties????


----------



## spandy (Jan 14, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> Honestly all you need is good whole some food, fish, unprocessed meat, fruit, veggies, nuts, grains and so on. A good multi vitamin, fish oil and alpha lipoic acid is all I would take. I personally get in 4000+ calories a day just to maintain my weight, don't be afraid to eat and most importantly you need to focus on your compound lifts, squat, bench, deadlift


Right here ^

What did people do before GNC?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 14, 2016)

charface said:


> Well that's what I mean about not starting things I can't maintain.
> while I agree with you in theory.
> reality says I'll eat canned and frozen but hopefully not much.
> 
> ...


I used to LOVE canned fruits...
but bpa is a serious threat man, it's bad for you in a BUNCH of different ways..
Too bad too... I LOVE me some canned soup with my grilled cheese..


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 14, 2016)

spandy said:


> Right here ^
> 
> What did people do before GNC?


They eat healthier and were more fit, 95% of supplements are pointless for most people


----------



## charface (Jan 14, 2016)

What they used to do was eat peanut butter by the gallon.

If you are just a regular Joe and eating to stay healthy whole foods are perfect.
if you are abusing the shit out of yourself multiple times a week might as well take advantage of modern day society.

What people did in the past is not always because they had a choice.

Today's athletes would crush the ones of yesterday due to modern training methods, diet and supplements.

People used to live in caves I hear


----------



## charface (Jan 14, 2016)

I added to that last post so you may not like it anymore. Lol
accidentally hit send before I was done and edited


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 14, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> They eat healthier and were more fit, 95% of supplements are pointless for most people


ubiquinol (coq10) is super depleted for smokers, omegas are essential, vitamin e is essential.
it's like pot plants, you can grow without all the micros, but the end result is much better when they are healthy.
Most people don't eat a healthy diet anyways...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 14, 2016)

charface said:


> What they used to do was eat peanut butter by the gallon.
> 
> If you are just a regular Joe and eating to stay healthy whole foods are perfect.
> if you are abusing the shit out of yourself multiple times a week might as well take advantage of modern day society.
> ...


shit, and the fact that humans are evolving as we speak...
Go look up the average size of a NFL defensive lineman in the 60s.
Like 200 lbs is the avg.
NOW?
ya got 300+ lb lineman that can run a sub 4.5 40yd
Yea... so it'd be like having gale sayers from the old days.. add a hundred lbs... and he is the same speed..
Yea...
Shit just LOOK at usain bolt... that dude...


----------



## charface (Jan 14, 2016)

Let's face it. Most elite level athletes are cheating anyway so I don't want to give too much credit to fish oil.
That is unfair to the uninitiated guy who is busting his ass off and looking nothing like the dude in the magazine.
Blood doping and anabolics that's what you need.
I recommend it.
just not until your diet is on point and you have a great workout routine and have already gotten past the newbie gains. Then dial it I. And hop on the juice. But please don't think you can just order some testosterone it don't work like that.
It's a bummer


----------



## charface (Jan 14, 2016)

I really don't recommend it.


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 14, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ubiquinol (coq10) is super depleted for smokers, omegas are essential, vitamin e is essential.
> it's like pot plants, you can grow without all the micros, but the end result is much better when they are healthy.
> Most people don't eat a healthy diet anyways...


I agree with you on that, but most supplements geared towards working out are worthless. Turmeric, boswellia and aloe Vera are great for inflamation which is a problem we are all having


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

You want to grow feed your muscle this . Brown rice , kidney beans and tilapia.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Good post. I came to find out to much Hiit burns muscle for me, so I only do it when I'm not lifting. How long do you rest in between sets in a 5x5 program.


I usually rest for full recovery when doing 5x5 in order to lift heavy for every set, usually 2-3m sometimes more if I'm going for a 5 rep pr. Sometimes less if I'm in de -load , warming up, or ramping sets, or stalling. When ramping or stalling I wait until the heaviest sets to do full recovery.

Theres a lot of different versions of that program.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 15, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> i'd add DHEA, coquinol, fish oils, and vitamin e.
> the dhea and the coquinol are sorta speedy, take them in the morning.
> you lucky fucker, you...
> Tryin to GAIN weight when the rest of us suffer...
> I miss pasta...


I fuck with DHEA a little. It's worth mentioning that DHEA needs to be cycled as supping too much can lead to shut down of the adrenal glands . Mercola recommends 3 weeks on /3 weeks off. DHEA is also banned in all pro sports.

DHEA absorption is best when used as a topical cream through the skin, as stomach acid and the liver break most of it down when taken orally.

Not recommended either for younger athletes or if your bodies own dhea levels are good, as too much DHEA can cause bad diverse side effects.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 15, 2016)

Another good supplement wether somebody lifts or not, is vitamin D, maybe the most important . Easy to remedy by daily sun exposure


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2016)

Animal packs and GNC RAW mass gainer is what I used.. With whole milk and a very intense workout.. High weight low reps high pain. I'd even use it as meal replacement go with the chocolate flavor. Or you can go the other route and get crazy technical weigh your stools and what not. I just ate a bunch of raw and animal packs with a BUNCH of water.. It's advantageous to get all that shit out of your body that isn't being used.

Lift heavy, high cardio... Otherwise it sticks to your ribs and you end up looking like a muscle hamster


----------



## charface (Jan 15, 2016)

That's the big problem I see.
People not lifting according to the goal.
Wanna get big, like you said. High weight, low reps.
It's not rocket surgery. But people overthink shit.

I don't lift by the way. So not an expert or big, lol
I would lift for endurance f
When I was actually fighting.
As in make a circuit
Low weight, lots of reps super fast, run to the next station, 30 second break type shit.

More important to me that I have lean muscle that uses 02 efficiently than being super strong for a few seconds.


----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2016)

Just gonna hide this here because it is supplement related.
Started a body recomp today.
Products 
Sarm mk-677
Sarm ostarine

Not going to explain it but if you are serious and willing to spend
A few hundred for shredding out while making lean gains that you keep post cycle
Then google this stuff. 
YouTube reviews also exist.

I will say that I worked very hard for the last year to get my body fat low
To change weight classes, now I can shed a few more lbs and put on a few of muscle.
For me the goal is size to strength ratio.

I need to be as heavy as I can and still fit the weight class
With as much lean muscle as I can get.

Fat has a blood supply and does not just sit there for free, it taxes you.
Muscle is a fat burner.

Anyway, 
There will also be healing properties involved that will be invaluable for my old broken 
Joints n shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 20, 2016)

im the opposite atleast right now charface. im still trying to get bigger

last year i went on vacay from end of jan to end of march, and lost all my addictions. my goal was to simply not look like a coke head.
6'2 155lbs lol.
current 205lbs


i dont work out too heavy, i should though. and i am fairly outdoorsy
but im a suuuuuuper slow weight gainer i have very lean muscle, ladies seem to like it though. my body thinks its a race car even without coca. for example, for breakfast i had 126 grams of protein, and 2300 calories which is an avg meal for me not including snackage.. since im not really doing anything crazy i dont use any supplements.
but ive gained 50lbs since this time last year the difference being shoveling my face hole and exercise. eventually ill cut back on certain things but im still trying to get a little bigger, i dont mind some fat either, not like you can find any fat to pinch on me.

i feel so much better, physically and mentally though
its a struggle. i wanna hit maybe 220 and hold it, then just stay healthy. but that number may change as i approach it


anyway just sharing


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 20, 2016)

I've stopped lifting really heavy it was wrecking my joints after two years, not worth it in my opinion, if your not deadlifting and squating every week (seperate days for each) then you really need to, you'll pack the strength and muscle on


----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2016)

For sure, we are all on our own paths. As of now I'm sitting in my truck listening to bee gees


----------



## charface (Jan 26, 2016)

Never taken any legal supplements that physically changed me in a week or even noticeably before this ostarine ank mk677
I'm swole round the clock right now. I took a body scan the day I started and will take another in about a month n post results.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 26, 2016)

What tha fuq happen to good old steroids?? Kids now a days?? Soy milk?? Tha fuq??


----------



## charface (Jan 26, 2016)

If it weren't so complicated and hard to find I'd be on it.
I'm just that dumb.


----------



## charface (Jan 26, 2016)

Added two-501516 (cardarine) as of today, fat burning and endurance

Have gained a lb of muscle this week with very minimal effort and no real fat gain.
From the other two I mentioned


----------



## v.s one (Jan 27, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> I've stopped lifting really heavy it was wrecking my joints after two years, not worth it in my opinion, if your not deadlifting and squating every week (seperate days for each) then you really need to, you'll pack the strength and muscle on


Back snaps aka deadlifts fuck that.


----------



## john0000 (Jan 27, 2016)

best thing i can suggest is no processed food..i don't eat dairy and rarely red meat ..only diary i get it from whey protein ..the diet i use is actually called clutch diet it works wonders i highly suggest it


----------



## SmokyLungs (Mar 14, 2016)

Isopure protein, chicken , eggs , jail tuna dip


----------



## charface (Mar 14, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Isopure protein, chicken , eggs , jail tuna dip


Jail tuna dip sounds sexy


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 14, 2016)

Nails and raw eggs...flush it down with turpentine shit will put hair on your chest


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Mar 17, 2016)

I started using "Superfood" this week. I guess its fruit and vegetable peels ground up and freeze dried? I put a scoop in some water. Right now, I'm kind of using it like I would take a multivitamin. We'll see how it goes.

I also take fish oil caps. 1 or 2 with every meal. Always with food! Fish oil makes me kinda sick if I take it on an empty stomach. 

Protein shakes are a good supplement, but its good to add fruit or walnuts or yogurt to them. Whatever you can do to make your shake like "real food" and add more vitamins, and more fiber. Most days, this is what I do for breakfast.

Creatine is also good. It's cheap, easy to use, effective, and safe. But honestly, I've never been able to get into using it. I just haven't found a great way to work it into my scheme.


----------



## ticklykayak (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree that Protein has always been advisable. Well, you could also take it as a Protein shake. One thing, Vitamin C is also essential in helping the body deal with a strenuous workout schedule and even stress.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 5, 2016)

Apparently you are what you eat..if so that's bad for I.


----------



## Magic Mike (May 4, 2016)

Been juicing lately with a nutri -ninja juicer.

what a fucking difference. Boom ! shit is WAY better than supplements.

I been focusing on especially nitric oxide. Forget L-argenine<<contrary to what supplement manufactures have been telling people for years, it does not raise NO levels , it would take a dose so big to register on a test strip, that your stomach would be fucked.

instead , try eating a raw beet or drinking a glass of organic beet juice 30-60m pre exercise. Beets will bring your nitric oxide level up . <<Many clinical tests have been performed on this amazing veggie. Also it shows on a an NO test strip within an hour. 

I've been doing a lot of studying and experimenting with diet using fresh organic vegetables <<<They can't fucking be beat. There is no comparison between bottle pill form and fresh living phyto-nutrients from vegies.

Some very good ones are beets, arugula, spinach, celery, kale, carrots, go all over the place digging them out, you will find WAY better strength and it is very noticeable .

I been spot testing NO levels with many test strips, before and after certain supplements and the veggie's are kicking the living fuck out of any supplements at naturally raising NO levels. Veggie's can't be beat and are second to none. Gains and even overall wellness is hell of noticeable.

Also been studying and experimenting with amino acids. 1 amino very worth fucking with is D-Aspartic Acid in cycles. I'm doing 4 weeks on 2-4 weeks off.
and ZMA supplements before bed are another very good supplement.

I been dumping red shits from all the beets and they are so cool I don't even flush the toilet, plus I can hack beet red loogies and they are pretty cool too.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 6, 2016)

Bananas and slurpees...


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> A few months ago I started working out daily at a badass local gym. I have a semi hard time gaining weight, I usually would just drink Whey protein. Anything else that I could look into?


Genseng.Bananas.Avocardo


----------



## supreme bean (May 9, 2016)

Yea,Juicing is cool.Mine even chops lemon seeds to atoms.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 9, 2016)

..watermelons?


----------



## wascaptain (May 31, 2016)

Surprised no hardcore gym rat like myself mentioned liquid 747, very cheap and legal. 

You can get it at any feed store, it even states on the jug.... Put a hundred pounds on your horse in 90 days or your money back.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 1, 2016)

my after work out drink. 

Makes a great turd


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

The only supplements I use are: old fashioned cod liver oil cold pressed, and bovine gelatin. The gelatin is very important for muscle and joint health.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 4, 2016)

Guacamole, avocado, sprouts, broccoli etc...?


----------



## Tyler_the_flyer (Jun 27, 2016)

I'll brush through how I gained twenty pounds in muscle to help

Basically I eat meat with every meal I get the chance to and try to consume my pounds in weight to grams of protein.

As for supplement I use syntha 6 protein and any creatine is fine but i use six star. My pre workout is coffee.


----------



## verny (Sep 26, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> A few months ago I started working out daily at a badass local gym. I have a semi hard time gaining weight, I usually would just drink Whey protein. Anything else that I could look into?


http://nootriment.com/mucuna-pruriens-for-bodybuilding/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mucuna_pruriens
used to increase stamina,testosterone and libido in ayurveda.and even treat parkinsons.


----------



## HandyGringo (Oct 16, 2016)

The only things you need when lifting are protein powder/weightgainer, creatine, multivitamin and maybe omega if you don't eat enough fish. Most of the other things are bullshit. With the exception of a pre workout. Which isn't needed, but very nice to have. Those are all the things medicinally proven to make a noticeable difference. Without taking into consideration steroids.


----------



## ladypirate (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smileyfriend (Dec 20, 2016)

I found out that Carbohydrates, Vitamin C, Vitamin B6 , B12 and Tart Cherry are the best for pre or post workout supplement.


----------



## ticklykayak (Feb 14, 2017)

The best supplements that I found out while shaping up are the Whey protein, creatine ,
Omega 3 fish oil, Amino acid, Vitamin D and Mineral supplement.


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 24, 2017)

Omega 3 (oils) - Turmeric and ginseng and Vitamin D (most adults have low, low amounts)


----------



## ticklykayak (Mar 5, 2017)

Amino Acid and Protein supplements are the best.


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Jun 4, 2017)

And for no pain, concentration and energy pre-workout i'm using shooker of N1


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Jun 4, 2017)

you breake every weight with this


----------



## LetsGetSmiggidy (Aug 29, 2017)

I personally would stay away from the protein weight gainers (having taken them for 3 years). Once you get off the stuff you\re just going to lose the muscle mass. Instead I would recommend just eating a lot 4-6 meals per day. I know it can seem daunting and cost more but make yourself some PBJ's, eat a lot of oatmeal, beans, brown rice, potatoes, root veggies in general are great for carbs and caloric count. Also root veggies are really cheap and filling so you can incorporate a lot of those into your diet without spending more money.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 23, 2017)

Trying to go for the Steve Reeves look. Not bulk but leaner and big V. I have been looking at something like Gold Standard 100% Whey.

Also trying to lose weight on lower half of body I have been doing HITT interval training on treadmill or outside running. Any other ideas. I am doing more and lighter leg presses, lots of various ab exercises too. 

My friend Joey bulked up and seems to attract a lot of tail. More than normal.

Any help or suggestions are welcome. Thanks.  Peace


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 17, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Trying to go for the Steve Reeves look. Not bulk but leaner and big V. I have been looking at something like Gold Standard 100% Whey.
> 
> Also trying to lose weight on lower half of body I have been doing HITT interval training on treadmill or outside running. Any other ideas. I am doing more and lighter leg presses, lots of various ab exercises too.
> 
> ...


I try and do 800 crunches throughout the day, run, do free weights and mainly push-ups all that of which are with my weightvest which ranges from 75 to 150 lbs depending on how I feel.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 18, 2017)

ticklykayak said:


> I agree that Protein has always been advisable. Well, you could also take it as a Protein shake. One thing, Vitamin C is also essential in helping the body deal with a strenuous workout schedule and even stress.


NO NO NO NO! Protein is way overconsumed. A bodybuilder only needs a small amount extra. The rest just goes to expensive piss.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 18, 2017)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I'm a fitness instructor and personal trainer, and honestly the best nutrition comes from clean, healthy food. It takes planning and forethought, but it's so worth it.
> 
> But there are some supplements I use. I take a multi-vitamin (Sentrum for Women), and I drink a bit of chocolate milk before a strenuous workout like RPM cycle or TRX. The whey protein in milk acts fast, giving you an energy boost either before or after a workout.
> 
> If you're an extreme athlete or a body builder, additional supplements can help.


Protein is NOT a quick energy source! or a desirable one.

*Disadvantages Of Amino Acid Catabolism*
Amino acid catabolism is the process of using amino acids as an energy source. Turning amino acids into molecules that can be used in the Krebs cycle takes energy, which means that burning protein for fuel is not as efficient as burning carbohydrates. In addition, your body needs amino acids to make new proteins. When amino acids are used as an energy source, it reduces the reserves of amino acids that are available for protein synthesis
*Amino Acids And Ammonia*
Another disadvantage of using protein as an energy source is the byproducts of amino acid catabolism. All amino acids contain nitrogen atoms. When these amino acids are broken down, the nitrogen is converted into ammonia. Ammonia can be toxic when it accumulates in your blood, so your body has to excrete the ammonia through your urine. Although your kidneys can excrete moderate amounts of ammonia, if you break down too many amino acids, the increased ammonia excretion can stress your kidneys

Additionally, the body won't use protein as an energy source unless there is no glucose available in the muscles or liver, which isn't likely.


----------



## redivider (Jan 16, 2018)

for any exersice regiment I suggest you talk to a doctor as you are starting out. especially if you are over 35 years old, haven't worked out in a long time/never, or have had health problems in the past....

younger person and a noob- you need to ease yourself into the exersice schedule to avoid an injury that could set you back months. after your body gets used to the 'after workout burn' - start looking at supplements but don't just take them for the hell of it. you need to take them for a specific purpose and for good reason.

if not like somebody else said - all that will just be washed out of the body through expensive urine....

the rest is human phisiology and is not too complicated:

if you want to gain weight - you need to take in more calories than your body burns. 

if you take in mostly 'sugar' calories - you will gain fat weight. if you take in more 'protein' calories you gain muscle, but only if you are working out to build muscle. 

there's a thing about gaining more muscle - those muscles need to be put to work. muscle when it is not used turns to fat and gets stored. and burning off fat is very time consuming and difficult..... 

a lot of people fail at their workout goals just because they don't understand calories and how taking in more calories(eating more) can translate to fast weight loss / muscle gain when paired with a good exercise program.

i believe that unless you are looking for a 'body builder' type body with extremely low water retention, very low body fat, a lot of 'cut' muscle, veins popping and lots of muscle you don't need to take supplements.

they help, especially recovering, but are not 'necessary' for us mere mortals who want to just be healthy or look a bit better in a swimsuit....... it all depends on your goals.


----------

